# Window tint 20% vs 5%



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

I am getting my back windows tinted on Tuesday. I'm planning on going 20%. Here in Vermont you can go as dark as you like in the back with no tint on the front side and windshield. I like the idea of being able to see inside the car as little as possible so I am wondering if going 5% in the back would make a difference with a black interior vs. 20% with seeing inside the front of the car? At the same time I am concerned 5% is too dark to see out the back at night.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I had 20% fronts, and 5% rear passenger and back windows in my previous car. No problems being able to see out of them from the inside of the vehicle during the day. 
Night time was ok too because I used the 20% for sideview mirrors and you could still see other cars headlights from the rear view mirror.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Inconsistent tint on a car just bothers the crap out of me. I like a uniform appearance. I'd go with 20 all around. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Inconsistent tint on a car just bothers the crap out of me. I like a uniform appearance. I'd go with 20 all around.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


This.


Had 20% all around on my last car and that's the best way to go if you can pull it off. I got pulled over for it once but was given a warning.
You'll usually just get a fix it ticket to take off. Usually.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I have 5% on the rear window and 18% on the sides and it does not look different when looking at the car because of the angel of the window. I can still see out it fine at night and its great not getting blinded by headlights. Would do it again n a heart beat.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

I have limo tint all around, the ONLY time I have bad visibility is at night, with no street lights, turning left, and even then I can still see.


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

Mick said:


> This.
> 
> 
> Had 20% all around on my last car and that's the best way to go if you can pull it off. I got pulled over for it once but was given a warning.
> ...


I'd love to go all around but its not legal here and I don't want the hassle of getting pulled over. Even if I did, I don't know of a shop in the area who will do front windows due to the law. So its back windows only for me. I'm just trying to decide between 5 and 20. Would 20% be dark enough to block out high beams from behind to where its no longer annoying?


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> I have limo tint all around, the ONLY time I have bad visibility is at night, with no street lights, turning left, and even then I can still see.


Looks nasty. I like white with tint. It looks especially good.


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> I had 20% fronts, and 5% rear passenger and back windows in my previous car. No problems being able to see out of them from the inside of the vehicle during the day.
> Night time was ok too because I used the 20% for sideview mirrors and you could still see other cars headlights from the rear view mirror.


Looks good. Is that legal in Mass? If not, did you ever get stopped?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Southpaw802 said:


> Looks nasty. I like white with tint. It looks especially good.


Nasty? It's just less that 5%, it's black or am I missing something?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I think he means "sick" or good matching lol. Nasty as in a good way.


----------



## HakeCruze (May 10, 2013)

Southpaw, where in Vermont are you?


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

20% unless you want to get T-boned in overcast weather or during twilight/dusk.


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> I think he means "sick" or good matching lol. Nasty as in a good way.



Yes, it was a compliment.


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

HakeCruze said:


> Southpaw, where in Vermont are you?


Burlington area here.


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

So I went with 20% I figured with the roughly 70% factory tint, it would wind up around 15%. It came out great. Its just dark enough and keeping the car nice and cool while I can still see out the windows. I am very happy. Now I just wish I could get the front sides done lol.


----------



## HakeCruze (May 10, 2013)

Where did you have it done and how much was it? I'm in the Burlington area as well and have been considering doing the same.


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

HakeCruze said:


> Where did you have it done and how much was it? I'm in the Burlington area as well and have been considering doing the same.


Burlington? Nice! checked out a few places, but settled on Yypes Stripes in Williston. They are a little more expensive ($250 including a $50 deposit) but it comes with a lifetime warranty and they use quality materials. It came out really nice. It took about 3 hours. 

I'll have to keep my eye out for your Cruze...there are a lot of them around here. I parked right next to two others the other day. 
Window Tint - Accessories - Yipes! Auto Accessories


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The only reason people go 5% tint is to look tacky. Your interior will be _*hotter*_ with 5% than 20% (sorry, it is just _too_ black.. and black _*absorbs*_ heat!).

Stick with 20%, it will look consistent and will be just as dark as 5% unless it is a perfectly sunny day.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The only reason people go 5% tint is to look tacky. Your interior will be _*hotter*_ with 5% than 20% (sorry, it is just _too_ black.. and black _*absorbs*_ heat!).

Stick with 20%, it will look consistent and will be just as dark as 5% unless it is a perfectly sunny day.



Southpaw802 said:


> So I went with 20% I figured with the roughly 70% factory tint, it would wind up around 15%. It came out great. Its just dark enough and keeping the car nice and cool while I can still see out the windows. I am very happy. Now I just wish I could get the front sides done lol.
> 
> View attachment 14483


Sorry, I'm always late to these lol.

Get the fronts done!!! Forget the coppers!!!


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> The only reason people go 5% tint is to look tacky. Your interior will be _*hotter*_ with 5% than 20% (sorry, it is just _too_ black.. and black _*absorbs*_ heat!).
> 
> Stick with 20%, it will look consistent and will be just as dark as 5% unless it is a perfectly sunny day.
> 
> ...


I might. I might. I noticed a few cars today with tinted fronts. I read your thread about getting stopped for tint. Most cops around here are pretty cool for the most part. an older cop actually came up to me at a gas station to ask me about my Cruze. He was thinking about buying one. Talked to him for about 10 minutes about it. On the other hand, they can get pretty bored around here sometimes but there aren't nearly as many on our highways as there are in NY.


----------

